# Strictly's back!



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Hooray   it' the best time of year!

Come on goldbunny, I know you're out there and upset about Vincent....

I get why some people don't like him but James Jordan is the man for me  

LOVED last night's show and especially loving Susanna Reid, she seems so lovely!  Roll on 7pm  

x


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmmm, I am surprised nobody else has replied yet!!

And yes, Susanna Reid has been amazing. She is my favourite this year!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

im loving natalie gamede and mark benton


----------



## NinjaSparkles (Nov 6, 2012)

I LOVE Strictly! I wasn't impressed by the line up when I saw the launch show, but have been pleasantly surprised and now can't pick a favourite as I like a few of them!


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Yesssss some more lovely ladies that think the same as me!!! - You can keep your X Factor and BGT - for me the only show I get involved in is Strictly!

The Dresses, the hair and make up, the music - oh how I wish I was a celebrity just so I could be on Strictly! lol

Natalie is lovely to watch and Artem well.....there is something about his mean and moody look that gets me hot under the collar!!!

DH likes to see how Anton gets on and this year, bless him, he could manage a couple more weeks (Surely his best partner so far?)


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Definitely strictly girl here   was a bit surprised by the weekends results though. It is supposed to be a dance competition.....I love Dave Myers he's really entertaining and I love him in hairy bikers but really he has got to go......it makes me cringe to watch him  

I'm living Artem and Natalie - she's great. I think Sophie could be good but she doesn't seem to want to let go and also I can't stand Brendan - ha ha. Mark Benton is doing really well too


----------



## BubbleChiu (May 25, 2013)

Morning ladies,

I am really looking forward to seeing tonight's make up - they pull out all the stops on the Halloween show!

Roll on show time


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

How good was last night?

I am now team Abbey & Aljaz.  Plus I think Aljaz might literally be the most handsome man EVER.

x


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Can we just please get rid of Dave tonight? He _really_ should go now. It's not even funny anymore.

Still absolutely loving Susanna. Also think Abbey is great.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

i agree dave really needs to go!!!he is repulsive he makes.me cringe.
and i hate to say it as i love mark benton but i thibk. its his time as welm :-(


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

oh I am glad dave's still in it! I think they have been so unfair to him, it's like they want to turn him into a laughing stock by deliberately giving him bad stuff to dance to. i'd like to see mark go next, then maybe dave (obviously there's only so far he can go, barring a miracle) ...
think i'm shouting for dave and Patrick so I think once they go i'll give up. susanna's doing nicely, but it's kinda 'so what'.. I mean Natalie is very good but it just looks like she's probably had ballet lessons as a child and the people who're really good seem to sort of make it all look too easy, it's more fun to shout for the underdog. 

but anyway I wasn't here because I am Not Actually watching on account of I am Still Sulking because THERE'S NO VINCENT! 

although I did catch him and what'sherface dancing on QVC to advertise their DVD product.


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Still shocked about Abbey and the gorgeous Aljaz.

I thought they were great on Sat and was going to vote for them but I was watching on catch up and by the time the programme finished, voting had closed!  Need to watch live on Sat!

x


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

Goldbunny, Natalie has a professional dance background which is the main reason I don't want her to win. 

I'd like Abbey to win or even Susanna. I am not too keen on Ashley whatshisface but I do like Patrick and Ben.


----------



## Greyhoundgal (Oct 7, 2013)

Ooh didn't know that about Natalie so am quite peeved now - feel I have been misled   ! I do think Susanna is doing very well and always looks like she is having a lot of fun. Patrick is overlooked too.....time is up for Dave and Mark though   Ha ha


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

Haha Goldbunny, the reason Vincent's not in Strictly is because he's going to be in my favourite show - I'm a Celebrity, Get Me Out of Here !!! Woohoo on in 9 days


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm a celebrity is my guilty pleasure so woohoo for that coming back. Was trying to find who's in it this year but nothing so far  

Can't wait for Strictly tomorrow. Let's just hope that for once the outcome and results reflects the qualify of dancing


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

MC they released some names early - Steve Davis, Steve Wright, some TOWIE. Perhaps we should start an I'm a Celebrity thread !!

I think Dave is funny, at least he is likeable  unlike Nancy !! I think Abbie is good to watch, although I don't really like her as she is sooooo skinny lol


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

dave's out - yes.  woohoo 

that is all ;-)


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

I am v pleased too. The right people were in the dance off for a change!

Great show on Sat night! And treated to a night without Bruce too! I know some people love him but he's worn thin with me now. I'd rather have Claudia every week. I miss her on It Takes Two as well. Even though Zoe is good, she is no Claudia.

x


----------



## bundles (Jul 16, 2011)

I like Claudia too, she really is quite bonkers


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I like bruce but I wish someone would tip him off to retire gracefully before he gets embarrassing. he belongs to a different time... 


fair enough for dave going, he'd gone as far as he could really, but, it seems unfair that the judges are so harsh on people, it's like they pick their favourites and give them genuine constructive criticism and those they don't like, don't get any, they just get slagged off rather than told how to improve...  so have a disadvantage in regard to improving themselves.


----------



## MadameCissy (Apr 2, 2013)

I was really glad not to see Bruce. I don't know what it is but the man does my nut in!

Glad to see the end of Dave though. Compared to people like Abbie, Patrick or Susanna, he would never have progressed to that. Absolutely in love with Susanna's waltz. Rather disappointed with Sophie Ellis Bextor. Struggling to find her dancing appealing but the judges love it and they know more than I do.

Wondering if Natalie's coming back next week. I assume that if she doesn't, she's out?


----------



## Bumble Bus (Apr 23, 2013)

Final night!!! So excited!!!


----------

